# Cichlid Caves - Australia



## jordicans (May 17, 2013)

Hello!

I'm just wondering does anyone know where to get some Cichlid rocks (caves) from Australia? I looked on eBay and I can get 4 for like $49.99. I think that's a bit rich for some fake rocks (ceramic) with holes in them. I saw some really cheap ones but they only ship to USA. ****! lol :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't you just get some rocks from a landscape company or something like that?


----------



## jordicans (May 17, 2013)

Ohh! I didn't think of that, thanks a million!


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Where are you located i can get you free rocks im on the gold coast


----------



## jordicans (May 17, 2013)

I have a river just down the road. I was wondering.. What are peoples thoughts on collecting river rocks and doing the old wash and vinegar test?


----------



## jordicans (May 17, 2013)

jakekersley said:


> Where are you located i can get you free rocks im on the gold coast


Oh wow! Thanks Jake I'm in Lismore just near Byron. I'm going up to Gold Coast the second week in June.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jordicans said:


> I have a river just down the road. I was wondering.. What are peoples thoughts on collecting river rocks and doing the old wash and vinegar test?


As long as it is legal to collect rocks there... it isn't everywhere.


----------

